# Maverick ET-73



## marty catka (May 11, 2010)

Got frustrated trying to find a local dealer for the Maverick ET-73.  Keep looking on ebay, but the dealers there are all over the place with their shipping rates.  And the costs are not consistent.  I contacted Maverick Industries about buying for resale and got the following reply:

Martin,

Thanks for your interest in Maverick ET-73. The wholesale price would be 
$30.00/ea. We have a $200.00 minimum.See attached catalog and reseller 
set up forms.

We are currently out of ET-73 until July.

Looking forward to hearing back from you.

Thanks

Darren Keller
Sales Manager - Barbecue Accessories

Maverick Industries, Inc

Not being a retailer with a federal tax ID#, I was wondering if anyone out there would be willing to be the retailer and get a few of us the ET-73's for a good price.  Any takers out there.  PM me if you want the info I got.


----------



## dick foster (May 12, 2010)

Just do Amazon and forget it. You're not going to miss the low price by much and what small difference there may be isn't worth all the fuss and bother. I think the last I saw at Amazon was something like $35.


----------



## prncinghrse (May 12, 2010)

I had it in a week.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 13, 2010)

Close.  Just checked Amazon...$35.95 + $4.99 shipping....that's not out of line for the et-73...I think I paid $38 on ebay when I found one on "sale"

L8r,
Eric


----------



## caveman (May 13, 2010)

Amazon would be the quickest way.  Don't worry about those extra few bucks.  Shipping is gonna get you, one way or the other.


----------



## ddave (May 13, 2010)

Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  If Maverick's wholesale price is $30 then Amazon isn't too out of line with their price, that's for sure. 

Dave


----------



## tom37 (May 13, 2010)

It does not help right at this moment but watch the hardware stores toward the end of summer and fall. I bought et 73 last fall when Westlake Hardware was changing out there seasonal dept. (19.99) Clearance. I also picked up a et 72 the year before at the same place for about that same price. 

They had stainless chicken leg/thigh holders for 9.99.

The beer chicken holders for 2.99

I might suggest looking at the stores in the lower income area's. I am not knocking anyones lifestyle here but it seems that this store I frequent seems to not sell alot of fancy bbq supplies, meaning they are left at the end of the season and get clearance priced.


----------



## mythmaster (May 13, 2010)

Got mine from Amazon.  Didn't mind a few extra $$ because they have a good return policy.


----------



## DougE (May 13, 2010)

Got mine off fleabay not long ago for 39 bucks including shipping.


----------



## rio_grande (May 13, 2010)

I just bought 3 off of Amazon, like 107.00 and free shipping. So about 35ish each to the house. No complaints about that here. 

Had them in 3 days.


----------



## jethro (May 13, 2010)

Has Maverick worked out the problems with these things? I went through 2 of them in a week last year. Took them back to local dealer and money was refunded but the ones I had were junk and dealer quit stocking them ( I wasn't the only one that got bad ones). Just wondwering if they have made any improvements in their quality control.


----------



## morkdach (May 13, 2010)

i have 3 one is over 6 years old all beat up but know problems on any of them


----------



## hounds51 (May 13, 2010)

I just had one of mine that went bad. The transmitter unit, the one that you have to take the back off of.
The on/off switch went bad. I managed to get the unit to turn on, so last time I took one of the batteries out to shut it off. Now I hope all I have to do is put the battery in to turn it on.
 I heard of other people having this problem, just thought it was a fluke, but now I see that these switches are pretty flimsey. I think from now on I will just take a battery out instead of using the switches.
Has anyone else had any problems with thier switches on the ET-73's?


----------



## lucc (May 14, 2010)

Just bought the ET-73 off Amazon for $35.97 and free shipping! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Also bought 2 rib racks and a charcoal starter.


----------



## schmoke (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys, can anybody tell me if there is a difference between the Maverick ET-73 and the ET-7?  I just checked Amazon and they only list the ET-7 for $39.99.  No mention of the ET-73 at all.  Is this the new and improved model?


----------



## mythmaster (May 24, 2010)

The reviews for the ET-7 are less favorable saying that it has a very short range.

Here's the ET-73 at Amazon (it looks like the price has gone up some since I bought mine -- maybe you can find it somewhere else for less): http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-RediC.../dp/B0000DIU49


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2010)

Not sure about the difference. If you go to Mavericks website the ET-7 is more expensive than the rest. I just ordered a ET-7 today for $39.99 and free shipping. 50% off and I had a gift card to boot. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## mythmaster (May 24, 2010)

That's a great deal even if the remote doesn't reach more than 5 feet!  It's totally worth it just to have the 2 sensors.


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2010)

my UDS is about 15 feet away from my keyboard so yes I'm happy.


----------

